
A Graduate Course in Applied Cryptography (v0.3) [pdf] - Tomte
https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/cryptobook/draft_0_3.pdf
======
seycombi
Video lectures with this textbook at "Online Cryptography Course"
[https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/courses/OnlineCrypto/](https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/courses/OnlineCrypto/)

